# guter Softwarerouter gesucht



## GhstEsl (31. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich suche einen guten Softwarerouter, ich habe es schon mit WinrouteLite versucht, aber damit war ich nicht zufrieden, weis einer von euch, was eine gute alternative ist?
Die kosten spielen dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## TheNBP (31. Mai 2004)

Dann versuchs dochmal mit WinRoutePro, wenn Du mit der Lite Version nicht zufrieden bist. Auch WinRouteFirewall ist meiner Meinung nach sehr zu empfehlen.
Wenn Du die Kerio Produkte trotzdem nicht magst gibts noch http://www.nat32.com

Und auf der Linux basierten Schiene http://www.fli4l.de und http://www.smoothwall.org


.... und bestimmt noch viele mehr


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Mai 2004)

Kommt drauf an, für welche Zwecke du einen Router suchst ....

Quagga/Zebra als (Internet-)Routing-Software ....


----------

